# White paradise 'Spiagge Bianche' - Why not so popular?



## rutwij (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, on my next trip to Tuscany - Liguria in august end september first week, I dedicated a day for beach... after searching a lot and looking to many beach photos of tuscany and Liguria.. I narrowed down my choice on this 'white beach' near town Rosignano and Vada. To me, it looks to pretty like a caribbean beach with fine white sand and turquoise blue water.. even also I read the sea is marked with blue flag for water cleanness... 
But I don't see much information about this beach section anywhere on net.. Why such a beautiful sea beach is not so popular anywhere? According to me it's best section in whole Tuscany such a nice sea color and soft sand I don't think so anywhere can be in Tuscany.. 
Also, please let me know is there shower or rental facilities on this section near Rosignano Solvay.. I will visit it through train from Pisa (to Rosignano).. 
Please let me know if I am taking wrong decision to dedicate my beach slot to this blue paradise.. 
We will be young couple travelling with no children and only with public transport..


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 19, 2011)

*lots of beautiful beaches in Tuscany*

Ciao! 

We have an entire article dedicated to the Top Beaches in Tuscany you should read. It specifically lists the top beaches with blue flags in Tuscany!

There are many beaches in Tuscany and the water along the coast tends to be clean and clear water. There are many other beautiful beaches not on that list as it isn't comprehensive. The beaches at the island of Elba, for example, shine with an incredible blue from the sky, comparable to those of the Caribbean. 

Now, the specific stretch you found between Rosignano and Vada, while visited by locals, is not one of the top beaches for a particular reason. The reason being that there's a reason why the beach is all white: a manufacturing plant directly inland produces bicarbonate of soda, commonly known as baking soda, and byproduct goes into the sea. While it is a natural mineral, it is alkaline and slightly abrasive. That is a beautiful beach, no doubt, but the water itself is murky white and not clear. Personally, I wouldn't swim there, maybe just go to catch some sun.

If you're looking for sandy beaches with showers and rental chairs and umbrellas, I'd highly recommend you consider either the *Versilia* area as *Viareggio*, *Forte dei Marmi* and *Pietrasanta* all are easily reached by train. The current is a bit stronger and the water not pretty blue but it is clean and clear. 

Another recommendation would be *Cecina*, located just a little further down from the beach you found. It is one of the blue flags beaches and can be reached by train even if there is a walk to the beach (about 2 km, a little more than a mile, about 10-15 min walk).

Lots of nice sandy beaches further south but the thing is that most of them are not very close to train stations and harder to reach without your own car. For example, the beach which we discussed previously on this thread http://www.discovertuscany.com/forum/other-destinations-tuscany/543-gulf-baratti.html is really beautiful but you really do need a car.


----------



## giorgio (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: lots of beautiful beaches in Tuscany*

The White beaches (Le Spiagge Bianche) sure looks nice, and have been there many time when I was a kid. the place was absolutely undeveloped, and only the locals knew about. Now it's much more crowded. Of course, at the time we had no idea about the toxicity of it......I would not bring my kids there.

for what concerns the best beaches in Tuscany, Viareggio, Marina di Pietrasanta, e Forte dei marmi are definitely not them!!!!...

if you like to be in a beach with sand so fine that it's more like dust, sitting a few feet from a million other people under a little umbrella hundred of meters from the sea-shore, and being harassed by immigrants selling all kind of junk, then, they might be the best places to go. 
Viareggio, Forte dei Marmi, and the rest of Versilia are good for nightlife, but definitely not the beach.

I will not tell you where the best beaches are though. There is areason why they are the best.....there are no tourists, or crowds. Once a place is adverstised, it's like killing it. We like to keep the good things for ourselves, sorry.....

Giorgio


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL Giorgio, what a grouch! 

Everyone has different tastes and preferences about the beach they like the best.... some prefer sand, other like beaches with pebbles or even rocks!

The truth is that it is really difficult to keep the "best" places "secret" from visitors, whether they be other Italians from other parts of the country or foreigners. When you arrive here in Tuscany, just ask your friendly host or hotel receptionist and they will tell you _their_ favorites... then you go and might love it or not. All part of the fun of discovering new places, whether in Tuscany or abroad. 

So go ahead and tell us which ones you like: we promise we won't tell _too_ many people about them!


----------



## Jean-vincent (Apr 22, 2019)

*Hello !!*

Hello , i’m going to buy an appartement in the village of Pastina.
It’s about 25 kms from Rosignano, i would like to know if the pollution still continue now or if something has been done yet ?
I have visit the beaches  of cecina and Quercianella witch are very beautiful.
Are those Ones good for bathing ?
I Want the best for my little girl !!
Thanks for your answer .


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 30, 2019)

Cecina and Quercianella are definitely beautiful and pristine, they are on the list linked on my first post with "blue flag" distinction.

As far as Rosignano, it isn't a matter that can be changed -- the minerals are natural, they are just concentrated there. Like I said in the past, it is fine to go and catch some rays, I just wouldn't go there first with small kids to let them play in the sand. It is beautiful so just to catch the sunset, but kids will not appreciate that for a while yet.
Cecina is definitely the better option since you have a little kid.


----------

